# Opinion needed on DELTA LA200 MIDI LATHE



## bbandu (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok so I have always wanted to learn how to turn, However there has always been something that has gotten in the way. Because I have no experience with turning I have always looked but never pulled the trigger on anything.

I came across a used DELTA LA200 MIDI LATHE Model 49-460 ( which is supposed to be the variable speed version). The lathe and chuck for $200, if I want a set of 5 Crown tools included it would be $300.

I haven't been able to find alot of info on a used price range for this lathe.

Is this a good beginner lathe?

Is $200 a reasonable price for this lathe?

Or should I just wait for a better lather to come along?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

That lathe & chuck for $200 is not bad if it runs smooth and complete. Won't know until you go look, see, & hear the lathe run. Cannot answer whether good beginner lathe until know what want to turn. Small bowls & spindle projects should not be a problem with lathe if runs good.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

price is pretty good if in good shape,new about 600.i had one years ago that i used for pen turning.it's a good lathe to start with to make pens small turning's or small bowls.mine didn't have vs so ive now got a small jet with vs.if it's in good shape id go for it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

If it is in good shape, that is a decent price I would think. The sell new for $600 stand is another $170. I have had one for quite a few year. Still running strong. Good lathe for beginning. You won't make anything real big on it. I actually went from a big lathe down to the mini because I had no desire to make big stuff. I could save some space in my little shop.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

As others have pointed out, price isn't bad if it runs and hasn't been mistreated or shows excessive wear and tear.

Be advised, however, that Delta discontinued this lathe a long time ago, and parts/service may be difficult/impossible.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> As others have pointed out, price isn t bad if it runs and hasn t been mistreated or shows excessive wear and tear.
> 
> Be advised, however, that Delta discontinued this lathe a long time ago, and parts/service may be difficult/impossible.
> 
> - TheDane


thats true gerry i forgot to mention that.


----------



## bbandu (Mar 4, 2014)

Here is the lathe I mentioned above.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The chuck alone is probably worth half the asking price.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

oopss I miss spoke. I was thinking 46-460, which is what I have. I don't know what the difference is but I do not know anything about a 49-460. It looks a lot like mine. I wonder if the parts are interchangeable.


----------



## bbandu (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok so something's have came up and I have not picked up this lathe yet, however a couple others have popped up all for the same price.

DELTA LA200 MIDI LATHE Model 49 The lathe and chuck for $200

WEN 8" x 13" wood lathe with 1/3 HP variable speed drive (New) for $200

Central Machinery Lathe with carving tools, pen press kit, assorted pen blanks and aftermarket NOVA chuck for $200

How do these three compare?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Unless there are problems with the Delta, I wouldn't touch either the WEN or the Central Machinery (Harbor Freight) lathes.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The Delta is probably a better lathe than either the HF or Wen. The HF mini lathe is not a terrible lathe and you get the pen press and turning (not carving?) chisels but you don't say which chisels come with it so it is hard to say whether they are even worth having.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah of the 3 id stay with the delta.


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

I have the Delta 46-250 which is the LA200 before they changed the name. Mine came out of a Jr high school wood shop a couple years back and seems to have survived well. The only visible damage was that the belt had been broken and the point on the drive center was broke off. Likely from a drop on the concrete. Replacement belts are easy to find on the internet and even available through amazon. If I remember correctly I paid ~$150 for the lathe only; this was part of a bulk purchase hence the estimate. I later added a Nova G3 chuck. It is my first lathe and my turning is infrequent. So far it has been a solid little lathe for my needs. I just wish I could find a bed extension which is a bit of an Easter egg hunt given it has been discontinued.

Here is a pic when I first brought it home.









And the first bowl I turned on it.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Old lesson "if you snooze you lose," certainly true for OP's original post
looks like that Delta no longer available!
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=wood+lathe

Could this one be in the running?
https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/tls/d/delray-beach-delta-wood-lathe/7010044266.html

Only lathe on the page that thought worth a look cause not sure if ever saw one before:
https://www.harveywoodworking.com/products/turbo-t-40-wood-lathe

Could be wrong but think this lathe a Jet 1642 even if wrong worth the money if runs good. Yes would try and bargain for better price!
https://staugustine.craigslist.org/tls/d/saint-augustine-jet-wood-lathe/7019157262.html


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah good deals wait for no one


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Could be wrong but think this lathe a Jet 1642 even if wrong worth the money if runs good. Yes would try and bargain for better price!
> https://staugustine.craigslist.org/tls/d/saint-augustine-jet-wood-lathe/7019157262.html
> 
> - Wildwood


You are not wrong, Bill … that is a 1642, and unless there is some major problem with it, it is a steal at that price.


----------



## bbandu (Mar 4, 2014)

> Old lesson "if you snooze you lose," certainly true for OP's original post
> looks like that Delta no longer available!
> https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=wood+lathe
> 
> ...





> Could be wrong but think this lathe a Jet 1642 even if wrong worth the money if runs good. Yes would try and bargain for better price!
> https://staugustine.craigslist.org/tls/d/saint-augustine-jet-wood-lathe/7019157262.html
> 
> - Wildwood
> ...


I want to thank everyone for their help. I looked at pretty much everything I could find in the area that was withing my price range. The Harvey and 1642 were outside of the budget, maybe later on down.

I was able to pick up the OP Delta LA200, the chuck and a Crown 280 5 piece tool set that includes 3/4" roughing gouge , 3/8" spindle gouge , 1/4" parting tool, 1/2" round nose scraper and 1/2" skew chisel for $175


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Gerry, if live in Florida give those folks a call and set up a visit. Have owned a 1642 since could buy one for less than $2,000. Doubt these people know what they have, if it still runs doubt it has electronic problem but wouldn't know until had a look at it.

Biggest electrical problem most common with these lathes is on & off switch. Know because cost me $55 to replace one. Other than poor paint jobs pretty sturdy lathes.

Well good luck with your new Delta!


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

Congrats. That is a nice starting setup. You have some decent tools to learn with and a chuck if you want to try to turn some bowls. One suggestion, make sure the belt is tight enough to not slip. If you start turning larger objects it can cause the belt to slip and will burn up the belt fairly quick. Now your next challenge will be sharpening the tools. I chose to go with the Wolverine setup on a slow speed grinder. This is a fairly foolproof setup.

Enjoy!
George


----------



## bbandu (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok so I have been trying to read up and watch lots of videos about turning. One thing that came alot was the sharping of tools, what does everyone use to sharpen there tools?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Need something like this to measure bevel angle on your tools so can replicate what you have or if need or want to change bevel angles. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Empire-Stainless-Steel-Protractor-27912/202035326

might take look at the little pamphlet:

http://s12166.pcdn.co/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Woodturning_Notes.pdf

Been recommending this basic sharpen system plus this optional vari-grind jig, or if can afford it buy Intermediate system:
https://www.packardwoodworks.com/sharp-wss.html

https://www.packardwoodworks.com/142629.html

Some folks prefer this system due to cost. 
https://www.packardwoodworks.com/sharp-trugrin.html

China wolverine clone:
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCGRIND4.html

Been using the wolverine system/optional Vari-grind jig for more than 20 year because want smooth bevels without lot of facets every time re-sharpen your tools. Been using same 6" high speed grinder too. Wisdom is buy 8" slow speed grinder which is also good advice. Only thing can say about bench grinders buy locally if possible. Want to be able to return or get a refund without paying extra shipping & restocking fees.

I use these 80 & 46 grit wheels on my grinder because last me long time. 
Shop around locally for friable grinding wheels, I cannot buy them in my town so this is what I use. https://www.packardwoodworks.com/sharp-n3xw.html

Some 8" slow speed grinders come with white friable wheels so might look at them. Woodcraft often runs sales on their 8" SP grinder.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you are going to spend $140 for a a clone of the Oneway Wolverine clone for a grinder setup, you might as well pay the same for the Oneway brand on Amazon, though I would probably get the basic set for $89 and upgrade to the Vari-Grind 2. I would definitely look for a deal on an 8" slow speed or at least variable speed grinder. If you already have a high speed one, you can get by just fine. You just have to take your time but I would at least look into upgrading at least one of the wheels to a white aluminum oxide grinding wheels of at least 100 grit.

I personally do not like sharpening on the bench grinder. Instead I made my own belt sander and jigs for the sander that were based off the more expensive Sorby Pro-edge sharpening system.. I find that I have more control using this method than I do with the grinder and I prefer not to have a hollow grind that the bench grinder produces. One of these days, I will splurge and buy the Proedge but if you don't already have a slow speed grinder and the Oneway jigs, it is a little easier to justify the extra expense.

Another even more expensive option than the Proedge is the Tormex wet grinding system which sells jigs for different types of tools as well. If you go all in on a Tormex it could easily cost you $1000. Based upon videos, I like the way it works but I certainly cannot justify spending that much on a sharpening setup.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Disagree with Nathan don't VG-2 worth the money!

I advise against Vari-grind 2 jig and stick with original less expensive one. Some nice tips especially if scroll down to John Lucas video in 1st link. Both links talk pros & cons of Vari grind 2! The basic Wolverine system pretty much same price depending upon where you buy, same goes for Vari-grind jigs, some places little higher if find a place with free shipping go for it.

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/vari-grind-vari-grind-2-a-56147/

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/wolverine-jig-difference-between-vari-grind1-vari-grind2-74129/


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't tried the VG2 but it looks to me like it prevents leaning the jig from pivoting side to side and coming off the side of the wheel as you rotate a gouge which is one reason I don't like sharpening bowl gouges on the grinder with that sort of jig. A couple of the comments in the links you provided Bill list that as a benefit. I don't grind multiple bevels on the same tool so I don't really see any downside for my use but YMMV. Oneway claims it can do anything the original can do but with more control and more safely but since I have not tried the VG2 and I cannot attest to that.


----------

